# Need a few tumbled



## Wolfdog (Jun 10, 2011)

Im from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Im looking for someone who could tumble two hutch bottles.  If someone could hook me up that would be sweet.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 10, 2011)

There are people on this site and I know some from MA but try local first. Save some postage.
Flint Antique Bottle Club
 Maybe someone can verify the addy and phone.
 If that's no good try http://www.glswrk-auction.com/ShowCale.html for a club and contact info.


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks. Im on the right track with the info you provided.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 16, 2011)

Wolf (What IS your first name?),
 Did you speak with Tim?
 If you haven't, PM or email me. I might be able to help you out.
 Bill


----------

